# Khao Lak - Looking for babysitter



## classyfrontiers (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi folks,
I am looking for a baby sitter in Khao Lak, from December 23 to January 4.
The service is for a mentally retarded child of 8 years, the German family would like to have assistance daily from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. 
German language would be preferable, but also English is ok.
Does anyone know if anybody can provide this service in Khao Lak?
Thanks a lot!
Alessandro


----------

